
Biggest threat to Brazil's Covid-19 response is its president,Jair Bolsonaro - hugoromano
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(20)31095-3/fulltext
======
sudoaza
ATM Brazil's confirmed cases are still in exponential growth, Bolsonaro does
everything he can to sabotage lockdown and minimize the issue.

------
IXxXI
Only right wing conservatives like Bolsonaro and Trump are attacked by the
leftist media.

